# Epson Workforce 30 - Can I just buy dye sub inks?



## mylunabell (Apr 5, 2008)

I already have an Epson Workforce 30. I want to start doing some dye sub onto plastic bag tags...etc... Do I just need to purchase the dye sub ink cartridges from Conde? Is there anything else I need to know?

I already have the heat press and I know I will need to purchase the paper.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Fauxfax (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello. As I understand it you normally need to match three things together - the printer - the bulk ink system and the ICC profile. The ICC profile is printer software (free) from the supplier that adjusts the ink output for their ink. I don't think Sawgrass support your printer so you wouldn't get an ICC profile for it from them and so if you used their inks you might not get accurate colour representation (for photos etc.) Sawgrass do ArTainium and Sublijet inks. That's as much as I know; perhaps someone who does this kind of printing could comment further. Regards, Bruce.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You don't have to use a Bulk Ink System for Dye Sub unless that's the only way your supplier carries it. 

I would speak with Conde.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You will need the ICC profile for the WF30 as well as bag tags for sublimation. You said plastic tags, keep in mind that at 400 degrees most plastics become a pile of melted goo so be sure that if you already have them that they will work.


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Can dye sub inks be used for heat transfers to t-shirts effectively with the WF30?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Shvesley,


Yes, Dye sub can be used successfully using a WF30. Keep in mind, it only prints on 8.5 x 11 inch Dye Sub Ink Paper.

Keep in mind I said, Dye Sub Ink Paper. Not Transfer paper. The paper looks the same, but it's not and you can not use it interchangeably.


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks! What is the difference? 

My goal is to print 11 by 17 or 13 by 19 transfer paper. Would the WF30 be a good choice?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

As I stated, I believe wf30 only prints 8.5 x 11. 

You can buy an Epson 1430 at Staples for $299. It has Dye ink, Not Dye Sub. So once you buy it, also order the Dye Sub carts and ink. Either that or contact a supplier and order the whole thing.


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

You're correct, it does only print that size. Ok...Not bad for the price, no? I want to keep costs down 

What is the difference between dye ink and dye sub ink?

Thanks for all of your posts, dude, by the way. I've seen you all over this place.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Shvesley said:


> Thanks! What is the difference?
> 
> My goal is to print 11 by 17 or 13 by 19 transfer paper. Would the WF30 be a good choice?


Are you going to used in 100% cotton shirt, if 100% cotton you probbly need pigment ink and regular heat transfer paper. But if you gonna print in polyster materials like mug, 100% polyster shirt then dye sub is perfect for the job...Yo need a bigger printer like epson 1430 to be printer in 13x19 size. All epson printer can used dye subink.


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Probably 100% cotton. Been looking at Gildan tees right now.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

ROQ is correct. Dye is for Paper. Dye sub ink is made to heat up and transfer until your 100% polyester. 

If you're using 100% cotton, you need Pigment ink. It's also not recommended that you use the same printer for both inks. It can be done, but you have to clean the printer everytime you change. 

We have an epson wf 7010 for both. Gildan's are sold at, Sanmar, Brodek & Rhodes, Cheap ones at AC Moore and Michaels. Cheap meaning 50/50's for the same price as 100% cotton. Try Alpha shirt too.


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, what happens when the shirt is 100% polyester?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Shvesley said:


> I'm sorry, what happens when the shirt is 100% polyester?


Your best bet would be to search archives..... There is a huge amount of info there....


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

selanac said:


> ROQ is correct. Dye is for Paper. Dye sub ink is made to heat up and transfer until your 100% polyester.
> 
> If you're using 100% cotton, you need Pigment ink. It's also not recommended that you use the same printer for both inks. It can be done, but you have to clean the printer everytime you change.
> 
> We have an epson wf 7010 for both. Gildan's are sold at, Sanmar, Brodek & Rhodes, Cheap ones at AC Moore and Michaels. Cheap meaning 50/50's for the same price as 100% cotton. Try Alpha shirt too.



Sweet. Thanks, man. I think I'll pick up 7510 with CISS and dye sub ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

selanac said:


> ROQ is correct. Dye is for Paper. Dye sub ink is made to heat up and transfer until your 100% polyester.
> 
> If you're using 100% cotton, you need Pigment ink. *It's also not recommended that you use the same printer for both inks. It can be done, but you have to clean the printer everytime you change. *
> 
> We have an epson wf 7010 for both. Gildan's are sold at, Sanmar, Brodek & Rhodes, Cheap ones at AC Moore and Michaels. Cheap meaning 50/50's for the same price as 100% cotton. Try Alpha shirt too.


There is no special cleaning to swap pigment carts with sub carts as the inks are completely flushed after the swapped cart is recognized then the firmware does not autohead clean. This will sufficiently purge out the previous inks. I have been doing this for years.

The only exception are Epsons with long ink lines, on desktops with the exception of a couple of letter size Workforce printers the carts are directly above the heads, travel with the carriage, and no ink lines at all.

If using CIS then swapping inks in the tanks and lines are not really possible without a complete cleaning.

The issue with swapping carts is that it can waste some inks that way. In most cases if you do a lot of both kinds of printing then best to have dedicated printers for each ink, but the carts are for sure capable of being swapped without any special cleaning.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mylunabell said:


> I already have an Epson Workforce 30. I want to start doing some dye sub onto plastic bag tags...etc... Do I just need to purchase the dye sub ink cartridges from Conde? Is there anything else I need to know?
> 
> I already have the heat press and I know I will need to purchase the paper.
> 
> ...


Sawgrass does support that printer with both Artainium inks and Sawgrass IQ inks. There are both prefilled (non-refillable) carts available from Sawgrass and a QuickConnect Bulk Ink System.

The prefilled carts from Sawgrass are a _huge ripoff_ though, ink costs can be as much as $3 - $3.50 per full 8x10 page vs. $1 - $1.50 per page if you buy ink in bulk.


----------

